# Neutron Crashes Cubase and Komplete Kontrol. Help!



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 20, 2020)

Every time I load Neutron, Relay or Visual Mixer into Cubase or Komplete Kontrol it crashes them. This is something new--I never had any trouble before. All my other iZotope products like Ozone, Nectar, Trash, RX7, Vocal Synth, etc. still work fine. 

I have uninstalled Neutron 2 and Neutron 3 four times and reinstalled them--3 times using the iZotope portal and once as a straight download. But the problem persists. The iZotope installer always says everything is fine. 

Something is corrupted in the files, but I don't know how to find out what's wrong. 

I have been in touch with iZotope customer service, but they haven't come up with a solution yet. I've asked for a remote session, because this has solved some issues I've had with other software. 

Does anybody have any advice for me? 

I use Visual Mixer on all my projects so this screws up all my old mixes. And of course, I want to use it now. It does make me worry about relying on anything from iZotope. 

Thanks!


----------



## Daniel (Feb 20, 2020)

I hope now it is fixed.
When I update my Cubase6 to 9.5 (and now I got 10.5.10 free graceperiod) on 7 February 2020, my "iZOzone8Elements.dll & iZVocalDoubler.dll" have been added to the Blacklist Cubase Pro 10.5.10.














Izotope Plugins Blacklisted


Surprised to see all my 64bit Izotope plugins on the Sentinel blacklist. Have others had this and if so do we just overide it?




www.steinberg.net


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 21, 2020)

Daniel said:


> I hope now it is fixed.
> When I update my Cubase6 to 9.5 (and now I got 10.5.10 free graceperiod) on 7 February 2020, my "iZOzone8Elements.dll & iZVocalDoubler.dll" have been added to the Blacklist Cubase Pro 10.5.10.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice, but no, Neutron 2 and Neutron3 are not blacklisted by Cubase. They show up in the plugin manager and everywhere else. I've used them without issue for years, as well as all my other iZotope products today. They just crash when I try to use them. 

They also crash Komplete Kontrol standalone. I have no doubt that they would crash any DAW I could put on my system. 

My guess is that something got corrupted in the files and the windows uninstall is not sufficient to get rid of the old corrupt file. Maybe there is something lingering in the registry. Once all the bad files are really gone, I can't imagine why a clean install wouldn't work. 

What I have found with remote sessions with developers is that they know about all these hidden files and they go and delete them. This is something I can't do without their help.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 22, 2020)

I hope all will be well.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 23, 2020)

Daniel said:


> I hope all will be well.


No luck yet, Daniel. And they aren't responding to my emails. Maybe I will hear more on Monday. 

I don't think they want to give me a remote session, or may not be set up to do so. 

I think it may be on me to solve this. I'll do more online searching today.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 24, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Every time I load Neutron, Relay or Visual Mixer into Cubase or Komplete Kontrol it crashes them. This is something new--I never had any trouble before. All my other iZotope products like Ozone, Nectar, Trash, RX7, Vocal Synth, etc. still work fine.
> 
> I have uninstalled Neutron 2 and Neutron 3 four times and reinstalled them--3 times using the iZotope portal and once as a straight download. But the problem persists. The iZotope installer always says everything is fine.
> 
> ...



Just now my Cubase Pro 10 & Cubase 6 crashed when I click to close Neutron 3 window. I just downloaded Neutron 3 for a demo.
Also the free VocalDoubler.
Ozone 8 Elements works fine with Cubase 6. (not testing yet with Cubase Pro 10).


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 24, 2020)

iZotope has been very nice and they've done two remote sessions to try to solve my problem. But they haven't been able to fix it, and I still can't use Neutron Advanced. I haven't heard back from them in a few weeks. Of course, they have bigger worries to deal with these days.

But I've spent a lot of money on iZotope products and Neutron is the only one I (used to) use daily. Most of the others, like Ozone, I only got because of the way they were marketed in bundles.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 27, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> iZotope has been very nice and they've done two remote sessions to try to solve my problem. But they haven't been able to fix it, and I still can't use Neutron Advanced. I haven't heard back from them in a few weeks. Of course, they have bigger worries to deal with these days.
> 
> But I've spent a lot of money on iZotope products and Neutron is the only one I (used to) use daily. Most of the others, like Ozone, I only got because of the way they were marketed in bundles.


I sent them emails, regarding Neutron 3 & Ozone 9 Advanced & Ozone 9 Rebalance crashing my Cubase Pro 10 & Cubase 6. (but the free Ozone8 elements is ok with Cubase).


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 27, 2020)

Daniel said:


> I sent them emails, regarding Neutron 3 & Ozone 9 Advanced & Ozone 9 Rebalance crashing my Cubase Pro 10 & Cubase 6. (but the free Ozone8 elements is ok with Cubase).


They can't fix Neutron Advanced, so I'm out of luck. Ozone 9 works fine, as do all my iZotope software except for the Visual Mixer and Rebalance. I doubt there is something wrong with the software, as everybody uses it. There's something in my computer that is not working. 

Anyway, they have tried very hard, but they won't do any more. 

My only hope going forward it to reformat my boot drive and start all over again. Until then, I'm going to be looking for something similar to the visual mixer.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 31, 2020)

Cubase Pro10 --> Requirements :
64-bit Windows 10 Version 1903 / 64-bit Windows 10 Version 1809Download size: 21,56 GB
macOS Mojave / macOS CatalinaDownload size: 21,9 GB.

I guess that's why my Cubase 10 crashed, mine is running on Windows 8.

And Ozone 9 / Neutron 3 Requirements : Cubase 9-10 at least.
Supported Hosts*:*
Logic Pro X, Ableton Live 9–10, Pro Tools 12.8-2019, FL Studio 20, Cubase 9–10, Nuendo 10, Wavelab 9, Sound Forge Pro 13, Sound Forge Mac 3, Studio One 4, REAPER 5, Reason 10, Audition CC 2019, Premiere Pro CC 2019, MASCHINE 2, Komplete Kontrol, Bitwig Studio 3, Final Cut Pro X.

How about your computer specs and Cubase version, Tiger?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 31, 2020)

Daniel said:


> How about your computer specs and Cubase version, Tiger?


I'm running Cubase Pro 10.5 on Windows 10. No, there is some unknown issue. 

Going back to a clean disk wouldn't be the end of the world. It would probably only take me a few days to get most of my stuff on track if I planned correctly. 90% of my content is on other disks.


----------



## Living Fossil (Mar 31, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Ozone 9 works fine, as do all my iZotope software except for the Visual Mixer and Rebalance. I doubt there is something wrong with the software, as everybody uses it. There's something in my computer that is not working.




While I'm on Mac (Logic, Mojave) i also experience hefty crashes with Neutron advanced.
My guess is it has something to do with the inter-plugin communication around Relay.
Ozone was also affected, however, with a new version it's better.
However, since last autumn i have to avoid Neutron3 if possible.
It may work well (i used to have Neutron's EQ module as my goto-EQ) without problems, however, once a crash occurs the problems used to stay.
So my actual workaround is to avoid Neutron if possible.
Which of course isn't the sense of buying software.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 31, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> So my actual workaround is to avoid Neutron if possible.
> Which of course isn't the sense of buying software.


Yes, it sure isn't. 

It would be very depressing if I went through all the hassle of formatting my boot disk to only have Neutron Advanced 3 still not work. 

As far as I can tell, iZotope doesn't have a forum, so there's no way to find out how many people are having this problem. I'm going to post something on the KVR "Effects" forum, and I'm also going to tell Rolla, my contact at iZotope. 

Maybe something went wrong between Neutron 2 and Neutron 3. I will ask Rolla to give me downloads for Neutron 2 and Mixtap.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 31, 2020)

Okay, I posted something here.









KVR Forum: iZotope Neutron 3 Advanced Crashes Cubase & Komplete Kontrol 10.5 Every Time - Effects Forum


KVR Audio Forum - iZotope Neutron 3 Advanced Crashes Cubase & Komplete Kontrol 10.5 Every Time - Effects Forum




www.kvraudio.com


----------



## Wastaps (Jul 18, 2020)

For me on Cubase 9.5 nectar 3 was working well through VST 2, but on VST 3 crashed. Then I have found this: https://helpcenter.steinberg.de/hc/...lug-in-related-performance-issues-and-crashes
and has solved my problems.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 18, 2020)

Wastaps said:


> For me on Cubase 9.5 nectar 3 was working well through VST 2, but on VST 3 crashed. Then I have found this: https://helpcenter.steinberg.de/hc/...lug-in-related-performance-issues-and-crashes
> and has solved my problems.


Thank you. I don't have Neutron Advanced in my computer anymore, so maybe I'll give it a shot. But frankly I'm scared of iZotope now, even though all my other products work fine. It's a nightmare to even open up the music I did with Neutron, and then I have to start over. I was planning to add to some of these projects later, so this is really bad, as I worked weeks on these tracks. 

So I may just sell most of my iZotope plugins. I can't just sell Neutron Advanced alone because it is part of a package.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 21, 2020)

The one and only I have installed from iZotope is Ozone 8 Elements. It is running well with my Cubase Pro 10.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 21, 2020)

Daniel said:


> The one and only I have installed from iZotope is Ozone 8 Elements. It is running well with my Cubase Pro 10.


I have the Music Production Suite 3, which includes Ozone 9 Advanced. Ozone works fine, as does everything else in the Suite.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 22, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I have the Music Production Suite 3, which includes Ozone 9 Advanced. Ozone works fine, as does everything else in the Suite.


Ozone 9 Advanced, Neutron, Nectar ,,, all caused my Cubase Pro 10 crash. That's why the only works very well is Ozone 8 Elements. Maybe it is my old laptop issues :-(


----------

